# Gaming laptop under 50k



## Chu-Z (Nov 6, 2010)

Hello everyone I am planning to buy a laptop that will be mainly used for gaming. Since I live in a hostel I have no need for long battery life. 

I have shortlisted 3 laptops.
1. HP Envy 14(Base model)
2. Dell XPS 15
3. Acer TimelineX 4820T( The one with i5 460m and ATi 5650)

I am going to buy one this december.

And my range is 50k.

Sorry about not posting links. I am using crappy phone.


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 7, 2010)

best buy this eBay India: Asus K42Ja gaming laptops (10 free gifts ) (item 180576469103 end time 18-Nov-2010 12:14:11 IST)

10 free gifts too    worth buy


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 7, 2010)

I need gigabit lan.. It doesnt have gigabit lan.. And I dont think that it is brand new. Sounds like a used one.


----------



## modder (Nov 8, 2010)

^has 1000 baseT LAN

See official product page:
ASUSTeK Computer Inc.

Buy Asus K42JA VX032D Laptop (Ci5 2G 640G 2G) India, Mumbai, Pune, Bangalore, Delhi @ Best Price

HP Envy 14 (Base model) is out of budget... price>60,000


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 8, 2010)

Spambot? I think envy 14 base model is 50k me thinks


----------



## modder (Nov 8, 2010)

See for yourself:

HP Envy Home Notebook PCs - comparison results Home & Home Office - HP

starting from Rs. 67,500 MRP


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 8, 2010)

Yea you are right.. What do you say about Acer TimelineX 4820T


----------



## modder (Nov 8, 2010)

Chu-Z said:


> What do you say about Acer TimelineX 4820T



Can't say about Acer notebooks. Once had an Acer Aspire desktop, it was a terrible experience & the A.S.S. from RT Outsourcing (Kolkata) was the worst, then onwards boycotted Acer. But don't know how they fair in the notebook department.

Acer TimelineX 4820T spec looks good, if 14" display is what you want. See some reviews and then decide. But Asus - K42JA / HP - 3057tx or 3049tx / Sony - Vaio VPCEB, have got more to offer.


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 12, 2010)

So can anyone suggest a good laptop cooler for less than 1k? I found a hp lappy but it runs pretty hot..


----------



## modder (Nov 13, 2010)

Cooler Master Notepal Infinite OR Notepal U2



Chu-Z said:


> I found a hp lappy but it runs pretty hot..



Model no.?


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 13, 2010)

HP Dv6-3057tx

HP Dv6-3057tx and HP Dv6-3056tx have the same config but I could find a review of the 3057tx where I read that it runs really hot.. But no idea about any heating problem on 3056tx.

By the way my final option is Dell XPS 15


----------



## modder (Nov 13, 2010)

Chu-Z said:
			
		

> HP Dv6-3057tx and HP Dv6-3056tx have the same config but I could find a review of the 3057tx where I read that it runs really hot.. But no idea about any heating problem on 3056tx.



3056tx is same as the 57tx, except color. I think it'll have the same heating issue.

Theres also dv6-3130TX (XV754PA), *maybe* an updated product line. But heating problem, don't know 

HP Pavilion dv6-3100 Entertainment Notebook PC series- Models

HP Pavilion dv6-3130tx Entertainment Notebook PC (XV754PA) - Specifications



			
				Chu-Z said:
			
		

> By the way my final option is Dell XPS 15



That would be a safe bet for now!


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 14, 2010)

By the way I am thinking of buying Acer TimelineX 4820TG. What do you say?


----------



## predatorvjisback (Nov 15, 2010)

Better buy eBay India: Asus K42Ja gaming laptops (10 free gifts ) (item 180576469103 end time 18-Nov-2010 12:14:11 IST)

see the result ATI Mobility Radeon HD 5730 - Notebookcheck.net Tech
beat any laptop in that price range !


----------



## Chu-Z (Nov 19, 2010)

Okay guys can any one get me the prices of

HP dv6-3057tx
HP dv6-3053tx
HP dv6-3049tx

in varanasi? Including the case I mean


----------

